#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Взаимозависимое возникновение

## Asoka

В принципе по этой теме сейчас много источников и все упоминают о том, что необходимо заниматься аналитической медитацией на 12-членную цепь взаимозависимого возникновения.
Вопрос в том, а как именно? Может быть кто-нибудь встречал какие-либо рекомендации.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В принципе по этой теме сейчас много источников и все упоминают о том, что необходимо заниматься аналитической медитацией на 12-членную цепь взаимозависимого возникновения.
> Вопрос в том, а как именно? Может быть кто-нибудь встречал какие-либо рекомендации.


В ламриме Гампопы есть указания. Поищите.

----------


## Же Ка

http://tibet.in.ua/content/view/81/48/

Внешний круг показывает двенадцать звеньев взаимозависимого происхождения. Эти поучения Будда дал в «Сутре рисового ростка», где в качестве примера, чтобы проиллюстрировать работу закона причины и следствия, он берет рисовый росток и объясняет двенадцать звеньев. 

• На первой картинке изображен слепой, блуждающий по миру с палкой или с вытянутыми вперед руками. Это символ нашего «базового неведения» — причины всей запутанности, всех мешающих чувств и всех страданий. Так изображается тот факт, что мы не воспринимаем мир таким, каким он является на самом деле, и всё время смотрим сквозь цветные стекла очков.

• На второй картинке изображен гончар, он символизирует «сформированное действие». Действие называется «сформированным», потому что у него могут быть последствия — приятные или неприятные. Так же, как гончар, который создает что-то новое, здесь создается новый ряд последствий.

• На третьем рисунке изображена обезьяна, символизирующая «сознание». Хотя это «сознание» в различных буддийских школах интерпретируют по-разному, оно является связующим звеном между действием и его результатом. Мы в большинстве случаев называем его «сознание-хранилище», так как здесь накапливаются впечатления от всех действий, совершённых телом, речью и умом, и хранятся до тех пор, пока однажды они не проявятся в виде результата.

• На четвертой картинке изображены несколько человек, сидящих в лодке. Они символизируют «название и форму» — ингредиенты, из которых мы готовим нашу «иллюзию «я». «Название» соотносится с четырьмя нефизическими аспектами: чувством, распознаванием, ментальными событиями и сознанием. «Форма» в этом случае обозначает наше тело. «Название» представлено людьми, а «форма» лодкой. И мы, из-за нашей привязанности к телу и из-за омраченного неведением восприятия нашего ума, в качестве «названия» воспринимаем свое «я», как такое, что существует независимо от всего остального.

• На пятой картинке изображен дом с шестью окнами, которые соответствуют шести органам чувств. Мы переживаем наш мир сквозь призму пяти органов чувств и «сознания ума» (или «интеллектуального сознания»), которое навешивает на всё ярлыки и упаковывает в «ящички» ума.

Дальше, на шестой картинке идет пара в союзе или целующаяся пара, символизирующая «контакт». При помощи органов чувств мы контактируем с объектами восприятия и оцениваем их как приятные, неприятные или нейтральные.

• В следующем, седьмом сегменте мы видим человека, которому попала в глаз стрела. Это символизирует «чувство». То, что в предыдущем звене оценивалось как приятный или неприятный объект, здесь переживается как собственное счастье или страдание.

• Оба, восьмое и девятое звенья символизируют различные формы желания. Они называются «потребность» (ее символизирует мужчина, пьющий пиво) и «цепляние» (его символизирует обезьяна, срывающая фрукты). Сколько бы человек ни влил в себя пива, потребность будет становиться всё выше. Это приводит к «цеплянию», т.е. к тому, что умственно мы всё сильнее цепляемся за объект.

• Десятый сектор, в котором изображена беременная женщина, называется «становление». На основе предыдущего звена появляется кармический результат.

• Одиннадцатый шаг приводит к «рождению», что символизируется рожающей женщиной. Здесь карма созрела и привела к определенному результату.

• На последнем, двенадцатом рисунке изображен человек, несущий на спине труп. Это символ «старения и смерти». Всё, что появилось из условий, снова исчезнет, ничто не сможет оставаться вечным.

Дальше круговорот двенадцати звеньев взаимозависимого происхождения начинается сначала. С одной стороны, он показывает, как мы движемся в шести сферах существования от перерождения к перерождению, будучи во власти «изначального неведения» — базовой причины наших перерождений. С другой, все эти двенадцать звеньев происходят и в каждый крохотный момент существования, и мы, благодаря этому, создаем наш мир и наше будущее. Будда учил, что эти двенадцать звеньев можно рассматривать также и в обратной последовательности, а при помощи нашей практики мы можем их растворять одно за другим, пока не дойдем до «изначального неведения» и не одолеем и его, благодаря чему сами станем Буддой.

----------


## Же Ка

> В ламриме Гампопы есть указания. Поищите.


 Олег, по собственному опыту, знаю что, это именно ламрим Гампопы (полную версию) ещё нужно побегать-поискать... или он есть у Вас для всех, тогда... заслуги же накопите в любом случае больше, чем "самайи" кому то здесь "подпортите" (выправив)  :Wink:

----------


## Aion

Его Святейшество Далай-Лама XIV. Объяснения по текстам Чже Цонкапы «Восхваление взаимозависимого возникновения» и «Три основы пути».

----------

Kim K (22.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.09.2010), Же Ка (16.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, по собственному опыту, знаю что, это именно ламрим Гампопы (полную версию) ещё нужно побегать-поискать... или он есть у Вас для всех, тогда... заслуги же накопите в любом случае больше, чем "самайи" кому то здесь "подпортите" (выправив)


Таки в полной версии он в инете лежит. Скачать. Открыть в текстовом редакторе и сделать поиск. В чём трудности?

еще насколько помню есть книга Андросова, в которой должен быт ьиздан текст сердце взаимозависимости (что-то такое) Нагарджуны.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

В "Гарвардских лекциях" есть глава "ДВЕНАДЦАТИЧЛЕННАЯ ЦЕПЬ ВЗАИМОЗАВИСИМОГО ПРОИСХОЖДЕНИЯ", думаю для аналитической медитации должно подойти.

----------

Же Ка (16.09.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Его Святейшество Далай-Лама XIV. Объяснения по текстам Чже Цонкапы «Восхваление взаимозависимого возникновения» и «Три основы пути».


 А перевод есть? =) /хм... или я тут единственный кто тибетским не владеет пока?  :Big Grin: /

----------


## Aion

С 06:45 начинается русский перевод.

----------

Же Ка (16.09.2010)

----------


## Айвар

Общий взгляд на зависимое происхождение можно почерпнуть из этого произведения.
Нагарджуна http://advayta.org/item/000002/?text_id=269

----------

Же Ка (17.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть каноническая сутта, называется она Патиччасамуппада вибханга сутта, кажется, она довольно короткая. Переводится как Анализ взаимозависимого возникновения.

Вот, кстати, она. http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm



> Патичча-самуппада-вибханга сутта: Анализ Взаимозависимого Возникновения
> СН 12.2 
> 
>   редакция перевода: 11.10.2009
> Перевод с английского: SV
> 
> источник: 
> www.accesstoinsight.ru 
> 
> ...


Некоторые термины для меня несколько непривычны, например "формирователи" - мне привычнее слуху "конструкции".

----------

Же Ка (17.09.2010)

----------


## Zom

О формирователях:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/sankhara.htm

Ещё слова самого Будды о взаимозависимом возникновении:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm (особо хорошо для корректировки неправильных воззрений)

Сарипутта подробно о взаимозависимом возникновении:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...i-sutta-sv.htm

----------

AlexТ (17.09.2010), Ho Shim (17.09.2010), Won Soeng (17.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В принципе по этой теме сейчас много источников и все упоминают о том, что необходимо заниматься аналитической медитацией на 12-членную цепь взаимозависимого возникновения.
> Вопрос в том, а как именно? Может быть кто-нибудь встречал какие-либо рекомендации.


источник вечного наслаждения: *Knowing and Seeing* http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf



И это реально далеко не только аналитическая медитация.

----------


## Айвар

> В принципе по этой теме сейчас много источников и все упоминают о том, что необходимо заниматься аналитической медитацией на 12-членную цепь взаимозависимого возникновения.
> Вопрос в том, а как именно? Может быть кто-нибудь встречал какие-либо рекомендации.


Как именно?
Наверное понятна связь между аналитической медитацией и правильным взглядом или знанием?
Тартанг Тулку так говорит о возникновении правильного знания:



> Для того чтобы постичь это прямо, мы можем изучить привычный процесс переживания ясности и понимания, который неизбежно дает путь заблуждению или "не-знанию". Если мы внимательно пронаблюдаем момент потери ясности или простой ошибки познания, то сможем обнаружить, что эти переживания и различия - тоже игра Пространства и Времени, а поэтому несут Большое Знание. Тогда все можно увидеть как совершенное: субъект, объект, весь мир - все совершенно. Так, мир видимости может трансформироваться без устранения, без отвергания или изменения чего бы то ни было. Обычные черты более уже не обычны. 
> 
> Это смелые заявления, а такое видение может оказаться труднодоступным. Но путь к пониманию его состоит не в том, чтобы приблизить некоторое особое переживание, а просто наладить отношение с тем, что непрерывно разыгрывается Пространством и Временем.


А двенадцать тем для аналитической или постепенной медитации приведены выше в ссылке http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...i-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Интересно, раздел форума "Гелуг" выбран автором специально или случайно?

----------


## Же Ка

> Интересно, раздел форума "Гелуг" выбран автором специально или случайно?


 - это Вы к чему? к тому, что мы ему здесь ламрим Гампопы предлагаем почитать ? =))) так ведь в традиции то его "внесектарное" указанно - вот и "накидываем" у кого что есть по-маленьку и по теме  :Wink:  при этом лично я уже много нового для себя успел вынести отсюда же =)

----------


## Aion

> Интересно, раздел форума "Гелуг" выбран автором специально или случайно?


Конечно, специально, все ведь знают, что Гелуг=Тхеравада... :Cool:

----------


## Же Ка

> Конечно, специально, все ведь знают, что Гелуг=Тхеравада...


 кстати, а Вы зря "ехидничаете" =)
вот именно в такой вот указанной Вами "суперпозиции" - это выражение правильное  :Wink:  однако, операция сия не коммутативна, т.е. если наоборот, то Тхеравада - это не Гелуг (Тхеравада <> Гелуг) однозначно!  :Kiss:  (это я уже здесь точно выучил, уж не знаю почему - но им так очень хочеться, иначе они начинают сильно переживать и даже ругаться... страшно! =)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> - это Вы к чему? к тому, что мы ему здесь ламрим Гампопы предлагаем почитать ? =))) так ведь в традиции то его "внесектарное" указанно - вот и "накидываем" у кого что есть по-маленьку и по теме  при этом лично я уже много нового для себя успел вынести отсюда же =)


К порядку форума. Если это общая тема то наверное её следует перенести в общий раздел, иначе просто непонятно почему выбран конкретный раздел (может автор хотел узнать в контексте этой традиции, но по вопросу этого конечно не видно).

----------


## Asoka

Может всё таки кто-нибудь поделится Ламримом Гамбопы, а то я честно облазил все поисковики кроме драгоценных чёток ничего не нашёл.

----------


## Же Ка

> Может всё таки кто-нибудь поделится Ламримом Гамбопы, а то я честно облазил все поисковики кроме драгоценных чёток ничего не нашёл.


 такая же ерудна и у меня... отрывки только разьве какие то жалкие (в виде комментариев на-) то там то сям попадаются порой, а полного текста так и нет  :Cry:

----------


## Asoka

Тхераваддинские ссылки очень хорошие, спасибо, но интересует конкретный гелугпинский подход к делу.

Тинлей давал схемы для аналитической медитации на многие темы: непостоянство и смерть, прибежище и т.д, можно посмотреть на сайте Тушиты. А на эту тему почему-то не дал.

В принципе, во всех источниках рекомендуется медитация на это тему. Я предполагаю, что одно дело самому покумекать как и что на основании всех вышеуказанных текстов, но это одно , а аналитическая медитация это уже какая-то конкретная работа ума. 
В общем, как это делается в Гелугпе?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Хм, а разве аналитическая медитация "на основании всех вышеуказанных текстов" это не конкретная работа ума?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Может всё таки кто-нибудь поделится Ламримом Гамбопы, а то я честно облазил все поисковики кроме драгоценных чёток ничего не нашёл.


Драгоценное украшение освобождения, Дже Гампопа

----------

Lion Miller (21.09.2010), Же Ка (17.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Может всё таки кто-нибудь поделится Ламримом Гамбопы, а то я честно облазил все поисковики кроме драгоценных чёток ничего не нашёл.


Всё было просто. Поиск по названию текста дает вполне хорошие результаты. 
А название было - Драгоценное украшение освобождения.
В крайнем случае - написали бы в личку - прислал бы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dron

Если надо именно Гелуг, то про 12 звеньев во втором томе Ламрима Цонкапы
http://yelo.ru/lamrim_2.pdf

----------

Же Ка (20.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Asoka

Благодарю всех откликнувшихся за ссылки.

Но в принципе я вот что имел ввиду. Простые размышления о взаимозависимом возникновении гигантская тема, с таким же успехом можно постоянно размышлять о жизни и смерти и ни конца ни края, ни какого нибудь толку с этого не увидишь. В источниках постоянно говорится что это надо соэерцать, т.е. это объект созерцания то бишь медитации. И Будда вроде первоначально уведал именно взаимозависимое возникновение, а потом Истины, скандхи и прочее.
Может быть кому либо когда либо давались какие-либо наставления о том как осуществляется это созерцание.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Благодарю всех откликнувшихся за ссылки.
> 
> Но в принципе я вот что имел ввиду. Простые размышления о взаимозависимом возникновении гигантская тема, с таким же успехом можно постоянно размышлять о жизни и смерти и ни конца ни края, ни какого нибудь толку с этого не увидишь. В источниках постоянно говорится что это надо соэерцать, т.е. это объект созерцания то бишь медитации. И Будда вроде первоначально уведал именно взаимозависимое возникновение, а потом Истины, скандхи и прочее.
> Может быть кому либо когда либо давались какие-либо наставления о том как осуществляется это созерцание.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=13 здесь про созерцание, а не размышление

----------


## Zom

> Простые размышления о взаимозависимом возникновении гигантская тема, с таким же успехом можно постоянно размышлять о жизни и смерти и ни конца ни края, ни какого нибудь толку с этого не увидишь. В источниках постоянно говорится что это надо соэерцать, т.е. это объект созерцания то бишь медитации.


В первую очередь это именно интеллектуальное постижение, то есть когда вы правильно понимаете Взаимозависимое Возникновение, ваши воззрения о "я" рушатся и утверждаются Правильные Взгляды. И уже во вторую очередь это медитативно-интуитивное постижение, когда вы практикуете далее.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.09.2010)

----------


## Asoka

Спасибо PampKin Head.

Видимо, то что искал, жаль на английском.

----------


## Dondhup

Тексты класса ламрим всех 4 линий говорят об одном и том же с разных сторон, не говоря уже о том что линии преемственности тесно переплетены. Ньингмапицы и сакьяпинцы учатся в Гоман дацане например  :Smilie:  Я слышал даж бонцы там учатся  :Smilie:  Потому что в традиции Гоман очень глубокое понимание базовых текстов. При этом ньингмапицы например считаются очень сведущими в ритуале, чего философ из Гомана имеющий малый опыт практики Ваджраяны может не уметь. Все взаимозависимо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тексты класса ламрим всезх4 линий говорят об одном и том же с разных сторон, не говоря уже о том что линии преемственности тесно переплетены. Ньингмапицы и сакьяпинцы учатся в Гоман дацане например  Я слышал даж бонцы там учатся  Потому что в традиции Гоман очень глубокое понимание базовых текстов. При этом ньингмапицы например считаются очень сведующими в ритуаха, чего философ из Гомана имеющий малый опыт практики Ваджраяны может не уметь. Все взаимозависимо.


Андрей, вам не кажется, что разговор немного о другом? Успокойтесь

----------


## Asoka

В принципе, поскольку я начинал эту ветку, то хочу заметить что если кто-то возьмёт на себя труд поучать меня, буду рад хотя к интимным отношениям вовсе не склонен

----------


## Айвар

> В принципе, поскольку я начинал эту ветку, то хочу заметить что если кто-то возьмёт на себя труд поучать меня, буду рад хотя к интимным отношениям вовсе не склонен


Про то, что все зависимо можно и так догадаться. Но вот исследованию этого Цонкапа посвящяет этому вопросу 400 страниц своего ламрима.
Зачем? - 
Да в связи с важностью понимания того, что сущностью нашего постижения является мудрость - взгляд пустоты и сострадания. 
Пустоты от ложного отождествления всего с чем-то вещественным, якобы незыбленмым и постоянном, хотя ничто в мире не свидетельствует о "правоте" подобного взгляда, будь то представления о Боге или душе.
Другая распостраненная ошибка, что все о чем вы говрите, касается кого угодно, но только не меня - отсюда для того, чтобы быть "логичным до конца" проистекает необходимость использования анализ я и других основолагающих представлений, как последнего бастиона нашей глупости. 

В отношении вещей следует уяснить взгляд таковости, что они не возникают благодаря самих себе, ни других, ни их вместе ни без причин - по сути это и есть 4 БИ.

----------


## Asoka

Да, всё соверщенно так как вы говорите. Но тема безразмерная и выходит за рамки даже 400 страниц Цзонкапы. Я собственно спрашивал о методе созерцания путём прокручивания в уме, который по идее должен быть,также как он существует для других широких тем, по крайней мере в Гелугпе( я имею ввиду схемы аналитических медитаций которые давал Тинлей). Комментаторской литературы достаточно, но она не может быть объектом созерцания. К 400 страницам Цзонкапы можно относится как к Библии и читать их всю жизнь как христиане читают Библию всю жизнь. Ну и что, я просто думаю что это не вся практика которая касается взаимозависимого возникновения и должен быть какой то метод именно созерцания ВВ как объекта, тем более что это настоятельно рекомендуется источниками.
Созерцание ВВ я где-то встречал в перечислении методов созерцания с опорой, если не ошибаюсь. Безразмерное или широкое или свободно излагаемое очевидно не может быть объектом.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Присоединяюсь к вопросу. 

Каков объект созерцания в медитации на "12и-звенную цепь причин и следствий"?
Каковы качества такого объекта (если он единичный), что должно возникнуть у меня в уме во время такого созерцания? Какими качествами обладает этот объект помимо несамосущего существования?

----------


## Asoka

Не стоит путать путь и плод иначе учение вырождается в бесконечные рассуждения о рояле в кустах.

----------


## Zom

> и должен быть какой то метод именно созерцания ВВ как объекта


Как бы немного странно, что вы не видите объектов созерцания. Их, собственно, двенадцать - то есть это и есть сами звенья цепи. Плюс к этому в процессе рассмотрения вам следует увидеть их взаимосвязи. Например, вы можете увидеть жажду? А можете увидеть как из жажды происходит схватывание? Если можете это увидеть, очень хорошо, продолжайте в том же духе.

----------

Aion (23.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Хорошо обратиться к тибетскому термину тендрел.

----------


## Айвар

> К 400 страницам Цзонкапы можно относится как к Библии и читать их всю жизнь как христиане читают Библию всю жизнь. Ну и что, я просто думаю что это не вся практика которая касается взаимозависимого возникновения и должен быть какой то метод именно созерцания ВВ как объекта, тем более что это настоятельно рекомендуется источниками.


Эти комментариии базируются на тексте Нагарджуны Коренные строки ... таким образом это Мадхьямика, помимо изучения и самого комментария, этому предшествовал ритрит самогго Цонкапы. 
Я думаю что текст такого уровня может прокомментировать только подлинный дхармовый наставник (3 категории наставников).
Эт точно не Библия, хотя тект сутры сердца, как я слышал, в некоторых монастырях монахи повторят каждый божий день.

Аналитическая медитация это медитация на уровне первой дхьяны, подтверждение этому можно получит и в книге Дже Гампопы в главе посвященной медитации (ссылку на которую вы уже получили).

Аналитическая медитация тесно связана с дисциплиной, которая естественным образом проистекает благодаря применению взгляда взаимозависимости, то есть благодаря анализу причины и следствия возникновения интересующего вас объекта.

Дисциплина связана с обетами и с путем накопления. Так что успехов вам!

----------


## Айвар

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу. 
> 
> Каков объект созерцания в медитации на "12и-звенную цепь причин и следствий"?
> Каковы качества такого объекта (если он единичный), что должно возникнуть у меня в уме во время такого созерцания? Какими качествами обладает этот объект помимо несамосущего существования?


Анализ любого из звеньев связан с уже полученными знаниями, при этом мы опираемся на понимание. Понимание это переменная функция "интенситвности" сознания, поэтому то, что сегодня кажется нам таким ясным, завтра будет не таким, а послезавтра возможно мы это забудем. 
Сказать что само сознание является приоритетным звеном всех звеньев также нельзя, ведь нельзя же произвольно подменять слова, в этом случае изменится смысл.
Поэтому в аналитической медитации мы используем проверенные авторитетами, самим Буддой формулировки и формируем вокруг них свою медитацию, при этом они как семена. Сама медитация или не-медитация может идти разными путями и быть разной продолжительности.

----------

Игорь Канунников (24.09.2010)

----------


## Asoka

Уважаемые форумчане, может кто-нибудь встречал текст:

Explanations by Topga Rinpoche based on The Rice Seedling Sutra, translation by Kiki Ekselius, July 1994, Dagpo Kagyu Ling, France

или другие комментарии учителей на данную сутру.

----------


## Won Soeng

> О формирователях:
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/sankhara.htm
> 
> Ещё слова самого Будды о взаимозависимом возникновении:
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm (особо хорошо для корректировки неправильных воззрений)
> 
> Сарипутта подробно о взаимозависимом возникновении:
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...i-sutta-sv.htm


Возник вопрос. Формирователи, конструкции - это не порывы ли и и устремления? Насколько удобен термин "намерения"?

----------


## Zom

Ну в целом да, можно сказать что и намерения. Есть например сутты, где Будда говорит, что когда человек что-то планирует (вообще, в целом), то он создаёт базу для "роста" сознания (в будущем - близком или далёком). И также формирователи - они идут 2-ым звеном схемы взаимозависимого возникновения - и относятся по традиционной трактовке к прошлой жизни. Именно они в прошлой жизни сделали базу для роста сознания в жизни настоящей. А теперешние формирователи готовят почву для будущей жизни.

----------

